# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  हिन्दी मुहावरे

## bndu jain

अंगूठा दिखाना = मना करना




 – जब मैंने अपने मित्र से सहायता मांगी तो उसने अंगूठा दिखा दिया ।

----------


## bndu jain

अकल का अंधा  होना = बेवकूफ होना



- उसे समझाने की कोशिश करना व्यर्थ है । वह तो पूरा अकल का अँधा है.

----------


## bndu jain

अंग-अंग ढीला होना = थक जाना




 – दिन भर परिश्रम करने में मेरा अंग- अंग ढीला हो गया है ।

----------


## bndu jain

*
अन्धे की लकड़ी = एकमात्र सहारा  


– मोहन अपने बूढ़े माता-पिता के लिए अन्धे की लकड़ी है ।
*

----------


## bndu jain

अन्धे को दीपक दिखाना = नासमझ को उपदेश देना



 – भगवान कृष्ण दुर्योधन के धृष्टतापूर्ण व्यवहार से समझ गए थे कि उसे उपदेश देना अन्धे को दीपक दिखाना है ।

----------


## bndu jain

*
अपना उल्लू  सीधा करना = अपना मतलब निकालना



 – स्वार्थी मित्रों से बचकर रहना चाहिए । उन्हें तो अपना उल्लू सीधा करना आता है ।
*

----------


## anita

अच्छा है जी

----------


## bndu jain

> अच्छा है जी


धन्यबाद

----------


## bndu jain

*
अकल मारी जाना = घबरा जाना


 – प्रश्न-पत्र देखते ही शांति की अकल मारी गई ।

*

----------


## bndu jain

*
अकल चरने जाना = सोच-समझकर काम न करना


 – बना बनाया मकान तुड़वा रहे हो, इसे बनवाते समय क्या तुम्हारी अकल चरने गई थी ।
*

----------


## bndu jain

*
अपनी खिचड़ी अलग पकाना = सबसे अलग रहना


 – अपनी खिचड़ी अलग पकाने से कोई लाभ नहीं होता इसलिए सब से मिल-जुलकर रहना चाहिए ।
*

----------


## bndu jain

*
अपने मुँह मियाँ मिट्ठू बनना = अपनी तारीफ खुद करना



 – वीर अपने मुँह मियाँ मिट्ठू नहीं बनने वे तो वीरता दिखाते हैं.
*

----------


## bndu jain

*
नया मुहावरा :
" हजार का नोट हो जाना " : किसी काम न आना




प्रयोग : राम वैसे तो दोस्ती की इतनी बड़ी बड़ी बातें करता है, पर जब कोई काम पड़ता है तो हजार का नोट हो जाता है ।

*

----------


## bndu jain

आँख दिखाना-=गुस्से से देखना



- जो हमें आँख दिखाएगा, तो हम उसकी आँखें फोड़ देगें।

----------


## bndu jain

आँखों में गिरना=सम्मानरहित होना



- कुर्सी की होड़ ने सरकार को जनता की आँखों में गिरा दिया।

----------


## bndu jain

आँखों में धूल झोंकना=धोखा देना



- शिवाजी मुगल पहरेदारों की आँखों में धूल झोंककर बंदीगृह से बाहर निकल गए।

----------


## bndu jain

आँख चुराना=छिपना



- आजकल मेरा मित्र  मुझसे आँखें चुराता फिरता है।

----------


## bndu jain

आँख मारना=इशारा करना



-गवाह मेरे भाई का मित्र निकला, उसने उसे आँख मारी, अन्यथा वह मेरे विरुद्ध गवाही दे देता।

----------


## superidiotonline

*मुहावरा - तेल देखो तेल की धार देखो*

अर्थ - सावधानी और धैर्य से काम लो।

वाक्य - अभी शेयर बाज़ार में तेज़ी होने के कारण शेयर खरीदने की जगह तेल देखो तेल की धार देखो।

----------


## asr335704

*मुहावरा - दुम दबा कर भागना*


*मुहावरे का अर्थ - डरकर चुपचाप भागना।*

----------


## superidiotonline

> *मुहावरा - दुम दबा कर भागना*
> 
> 
> *मुहावरे का अर्थ - डरकर चुपचाप भागना।*


पुरानी शेरनी के माँद में घुसकर रसीद कटवाकर वापस लौटने को दुम दबाकर भागना नहीं कहते, मित्र। दूसरों की खटिया खड़ी करके अपना खटोला बिछाने की फिराक में लगे १५०० साल पुरानी 'शाही १०० टन योजना' के अधिकारियों के लिए यह ज़रूरी भी था!

नोट- आप अपने सिग्नेचर को Eat, Read, Rest, Enjoy की जगह Eat, Read, Travel, Rest, Enjoy बदल लीजिए। ज़्यादा मज़ा आएगा।

----------


## asr335704

> पुरानी शेरनी के माँद में घुसकर रसीद कटवाकर वापस लौटने को दुम दबाकर भागना नहीं कहते, मित्र। दूसरों की खटिया खड़ी करके अपना खटोला बिछाने की फिराक में लगे १५०० साल पुरानी 'शाही १०० टन योजना' के अधिकारियों के लिए यह ज़रूरी भी था!
> 
> नोट- आप अपने सिग्नेचर को Eat, Read, Rest, Enjoy की जगह Eat, Read, Travel, Rest, Enjoy बदल लीजिए। ज़्यादा मज़ा आएगा।


सही आइडिया है। ये लीजिए, मैंने अपना Signatue बदल दिया है। :) :)

----------


## superidiotonline

> सही आइडिया है। ये लीजिए, मैंने अपना Signatue बदल दिया है। :) :)


इस तरह कहीं किसी को चिढ़ाया जाता है, मित्र?

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अजगर करे ना चाकरी पंछी करे ना काम,
दास मलूका कह गए सब के दाता राम….



अर्थ – अजगर को किसी की नौकरी नहीं करनी होती और पक्षी को भी कोई काम नहीं करना होता, ईश्वर ही सबका पालनहार है, इसलिए कोई भी काम मत करो ईश्वर स्वयं देगा। आलसी लोगों के लिए श्री मलूकदास जी का ये कथन बहुत ही उचित है !

----------


## bndu jain

अधजल गगरी छलकत जाय।



अर्थ – जो व्यक्ति बहुत कम जानता है, वह विद्वान ही होने का दिखावा ज़्यादा करता है।

----------


## bndu jain

अंडे सेवे कोई, बच्चे लेवे कोई॥



अर्थ – परिश्रम कोई व्यक्ति करे और लाभ किसी दूसरे को हो जाए।

----------


## bndu jain

उल्टा चोर कोतवाल को डाँटे।



अर्थ – दोषी होने पर भी दूसरे को दोषी बताना।

----------


## bndu jain

एक गंदी मछली सारे तालाब को गंदा कर देती है।



अर्थ – एक बुरा आदमी सारी बिरादरी की बदनामी कराता है।

----------


## bndu jain

ओखली में सिर दिया तो मूसल का क्या डर।



अर्थ – यदि कठिन कार्य हाथ में ले लिया है तो कठिनाइयों से नहीं डरना चाहिए।

----------


## bndu jain

एक अनार सौ बीमार।



अर्थ – चीज़ का कम होना और चाहने वाले ज़्यादा होना।

----------


## bndu jain

भीगी बिल्ली होना – डर से दबना



प्रयोग – वह अपने शिक्षक के सामने भीगी बिल्ली हो जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

भंडा फूटना – पोल खुलना



प्रयोग – भंडा फूटने के डर से रवि मीटिंग से उठ कर चला गया।

----------


## bndu jain

भांजी मारना – किसी के बनते काम को बिगाड़ना



प्रयोग – रामू के विवाह में उसके ताऊ ने भांजी मार दी।

----------


## bndu jain

भाड़े का टट्टू – किराए का आदमी



प्रयोग – इस तरह के काम भाड़े के टट्टुओं से नहीं होते। खुद मेहनत करनी पड़ती है।

----------


## bndu jain

मुँह धो रखना – आशा न रखना



प्रयोग – यह चीज अब मिलने को नही मुँह धो रखिए।

----------


## superidiotonline

*मुहावरा* - ऊँट का करवट बैठना।

*प्रयोग-* हमारे राज्य में एक अँग्रेज़ी ऊँट आया है। पता नहीं- ऊँट किस करवट बैठेगा? इसलिए लोग अपने सभी कार्यक्रम रद्द करके ध्यान से ऊँट की गतिविधि देखने में लगे हैं। क्योंकि हिन्दुस्तानी ऊँट को करवट बैठते सभी ने देखा है, किन्तु अँग्रेज़ी ऊँट को करवट बैठते किसी ने नहीं देखा।

----------

